# bigger or smaller casts??



## TechWench (Mar 21, 2005)

right now im going from SMing a very small casted show to a very big casted show. 

What are some diferent techniques used with larger casts??


----------



## propmonkey (Apr 1, 2005)

yell louder


----------



## avkid (Apr 1, 2005)

try not go off at one person, yell at a whole group instead!


----------



## theatremagic (Apr 2, 2005)

It's a lot harder to keep track of a larger cast. If it were me I'd try to find out some things about the members of the cast. See who was very reliable and who knew everyone cause it may come in handy. Otherwise, it's not all that much different. It just gets a little more stressful on occasion and you tend to use a contact sheet a lot more to find out where certain cast members are hiding. =)


----------

